# Water that melts steel



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 23, 2010)

Just amazing technology






YouTube Video


----------



## independent (Jul 23, 2010)

Im surprised the oil companies havent killed him yet.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2010)

Why do you guys insist on thinking this is so awesome....all he is doing is using a shitload of electricity to split water molecules to make hydrogen and oxygen and then burning them, it's called an Oxy-hydrogen torch one of the first gas torches used way back when.....

I have, next to my desk, an electrolytic cell powered by a solar panel, it splits the hydrogen and oxygen and then on the other side a hydrogen fuel cell converts the H to electricity again and runs a small fan.  The thing is I could hook up the solar panel and make the fan go a little faster, but this method allows a buffer zone so that if a cloud covers the light there is a little bit of hydrogen stored to keep the fan running like a battery but lighter....


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Why do you guys insist on thinking this is so awesome....all he is doing is using a shitload of electricity to split water molecules to make hydrogen and oxygen and then burning them, it's called an Oxy-hydrogen torch one of the first gas torches used way back when.....
> 
> I have, next to my desk, an electrolytic cell powered by a solar panel, it splits the hydrogen and oxygen and then on the other side a hydrogen fuel cell converts the H to electricity again and runs a small fan.  The thing is I could hook up the solar panel and make the fan go a little faster, but this method allows a buffer zone so that if a cloud covers the light there is a little bit of hydrogen stored to keep the fan running like a battery but lighter....



I got a cuttin torch and a box fan. Wanna fight?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 23, 2010)

I See...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I got a cuttin torch and a box fan. Wanna fight?


I can string 20 solar panels and make an 800 volt DC arc welder


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I can string 20 solar panels and make an 800 volt DC arc welder



I can do cock push ups.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 23, 2010)

ceazur said:


> I can do cock push ups.


I can do cock chin-ups.....full vertical at that....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I can do cock chin-ups.....full vertical at that....



I prefer Cock Pushups...

These guys had a GOVT contract to make hummer engines during the Clinton admin...

Aint seen it yet?

Nor have I seen it applied to turbine engines?  (IE, aircraft propulsion)

I think I remember seeing a proposal to base outer-atmosphere vehicles to generate thrust
for the the ongoing Mars mission...  (?)

Meanwhile this genius is funding his GF off my tax dollars.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2010)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im surprised the oil companies havent killed him yet.


 
werd. they got him. Home invasion. All his plans stolen. The Jews did it


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 23, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> werd. they got him. Home invasion. All his plans stolen. The Jews did it



Cut it out Mfume! -


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 23, 2010)

The Monkey Man said:


> I prefer Cock Pushups...
> 
> These guys had a GOVT contract to make hummer engines during the Clinton admin...
> 
> ...














YouTube Video


----------

